# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  اريد استشيركم ؟؟

## رجائي جنه ربي

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
الان انا في تحفيظ ,, ولدي حماس للتسميع احب اسمع كل يوم لاامشي بالحفظ
لكن استاذتي _لي خلاف معها_ فاصبحت تاخذ حقها مني في حفظي للقران للاسف
لاتسمع لي وتبحث عن اي سبب لكي لاتسمع لي الان انا كرهت التحفيظ واصبحت اغيب 
اريد رايكم هل اترك التحفيظ وانقل الي غيره ؟ مع انه قريب مني ..
ام اخذ اجازه شهرين واتم حفظي في البيت ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

ولا يوجد حلقة أخرى في نفس الدار للانتقال لها؟؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

حياكِ الله يا غالية
لقد ذكرتِ



> لدي حماس للتسميع احب اسمع كل يوم لا امشي بالحفظ


وأتوقع هذا هو سبب خلافك مع أستاذتك فبالتأكيد لديها التزامات وغيره ويصعب عليها مسايرة الجميع فيما يرغبون
فربما الأفضل البحث عن معلمة او حلقة تستطيع فيها المعلمة التسميع لكِ يوميا

----------


## رجائي جنه ربي

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> ولا يوجد حلقة أخرى في نفس الدار للانتقال لها؟؟


للاسف لاتوجد الا حلقه واحده

----------


## رجائي جنه ربي

> حياكِ الله يا غالية
> لقد ذكرتِ
> 
> وأتوقع هذا هو سبب خلافك مع أستاذتك فبالتأكيد لديها التزامات وغيره ويصعب عليها مسايرة الجميع فيما يرغبون
> فربما الأفضل البحث عن معلمة او حلقة تستطيع فيها المعلمة التسميع لكِ يوميا


ياليت الوقت يذهب في التسميع لهذه وتلك ,, 
ولكن الوقت يذهب في كثرة الكلام ..
باذن الله سوف ابحث ..الله يفرجها

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

طيب هل عندك استعداد للمتابعة على النت فالحمدلله هناك الكثير من معاهد التحفيظ على النت الآن

----------

